
The True Costs of Driving - awjr
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/10/driving-true-costs/412237/?single_page=true
======
OrwellianChild
Here's the painful line:

 _...Subsidizing of car ownership costs the typical household about $1,100 per
year—over and above the costs of gas taxes, tolls, and other user fees._

(This is for the United States)

